# D-lux Dog Boxes



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Does anyone one know about these, r they any good or not. Made out of insular aluminum supposed to be insulated.


----------



## Brett Van Haaften (Jan 16, 2006)

Jason,
I have own aleast three different ones. The last one was a 3 hole. They are insulated by a piece of lexan plastic between two aluminum sheets. Mine didn't have a fan and the dogs still stayed cool even in the direct sun. The storage on top helps alot also. Any more questions feel free to contact me by email [email protected].


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

*Yep, thanks, thats good idea.*

I tried some possibilities ( etc.) but with no success.____________________________________________________________________________________I want to sell my beauty Hummer H1 and volvo trucks beacause of serious diabetes, and I lose weight. if you want to buy my beauty Hummer H1 and volvo trucks, pls contact me by [email protected].


----------

